# i wish all my wish will come true.



## tsktsk

Hi guys, can anyone tell me which sentences is correct?

1. i wish all my wish will come true.
2. i wish all my wish can come true.
3. i wish all my wishes will come true.
4. i wish all my wishes can come true.

5. i wish all my wish comes true.
6. i wish all my wishes come true.

which sentences is the most correct one?

thanks in advance .


----------



## Juana la Loca

I wish all my whishes come truth?

Lets wait for a native opinion...


----------



## jester.

I'd say "I wish all my wishes came true" is the correct form of saying it.


----------



## tsktsk

I wish all my wishes came true. the "came", does it sounds like it's already over??


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

I'd choose the #6


----------



## jester.

tsktsk said:


> I wish all my wishes came true. the "came", does it sounds like it's already over??



No. It has to be "came" because it's the subjunctive mood.


----------



## jabogitlu

> I'd say "I wish all my wishes came true" is the correct form of saying it.


No, that's not right.  That means "I wish that all my wishes had come true."  Or it could, depending on the tone and context, mean "Jeez, I wish all *my* wishes c ame true (like yours do)!"

The best way to say it, I think, is "I wish all my wishes come true."  This still sounds quite clunky, and I would probably opt for "I hope all my wishes come true."


----------



## jacinta

I agree with *"I hope all my wishes come true", *if it is a desire for the future.  There is a possibility of it happening.

*I wish all my wishes came true*.  This sounds like someone expressing a dream of theirs.  There is no possibility of it happening.


*I wish all my wishes come true*.  Repeating "wish" just sounds wrong.  For one thing, *dreams* would probably be used instead of *wishes.*  I would add a would to the sentence:
*I wish all my dreams would come true.*


----------



## jester.

jabogitlu said:


> No, that's not right.  That means "I wish that all my wishes had come true."  Or it could, depending on the tone and context, mean "Jeez, I wish all *my* wishes c ame true (like yours do)!"
> 
> The best way to say it, I think, is "I wish all my wishes come true."  This still sounds quite clunky, and I would probably opt for "I hope all my wishes come true."



Ok, then I'm stuck here. I don't understand why "I wish all my wishes came true" is wrong when "I wish you were here" (a very popular wish, methinks) is right. 

Although I agree that "I *wish* all my *wish*es..." sounds a bit clumsy...


----------



## jabogitlu

I think you and I might be thinking of different things, jester.

I wish all my wishes came true = It would be nice if all my wishes were to come true.

I wish(hope) all my wishes come true = I really want all my wishes to come true.


English subjunctive is too fuzzy for me to explain properly, as I have no idea.  But just remember that, indeed, English subjunctive *is* fuzzy, and very few native English-speakers have any idea what it is, or when they use it.  That's probably why we have a half-subjunctive and half-non-subjunctive phrase lexicon!


----------



## Thomas1

jabogitlu said:


> I think you and I might be thinking of different things, jester.
> 
> I wish all my wishes came true = It would be nice if all my wishes were to come true.
> 
> I wish(hope) all my wishes come true = I really want all my wishes to come true.
> 
> 
> English subjunctive is too fuzzy for me to explain properly, as I have no idea. But just remember that, indeed, English subjunctive *is* fuzzy, and very few native English-speakers have any idea what it is, or when they use it. That's probably why we have a half-subjunctive and half-non-subjunctive phrase lexicon!


_I wish all my wishes came true. "I wish you were here"_ the construction uses the past subjunctive and it indeed implies that one's wishes are not likely to come true.
_I wish_ _all my wishes come true._ uses the present subjunctive and here the possibility of fulfilment is much higher than in the case with the past subjunctive. 
Substitute _wish_ with another verb that yields the subjunctive in English and you will see that the present sbjunctive is fine here (I assume you are used to _wish_ + past subjunctive. This is mainly taught and used as a sample of it in textbooks.)



Tom


----------



## Yako

Un tema muy complicado, sin duda. 

¿Sería incorrecto decir "I wish all my dreams *to *come true"? Porque al entrar en el hilo fue lo primero que me vino a la cabeza.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda. 

Un saludo.


----------



## mazbook

tsktsk said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me which sentences is correct?
> 
> 1. i wish all my wish will come true.
> 2. i wish all my wish can come true.
> 3. i wish all my wishes will come true.
> 4. i wish all my wishes can come true.
> 
> 5. i wish all my wish comes true.
> 6. i wish all my wishes come true.
> 
> which sentences is the most correct one?
> 
> thanks in advance .


But as jabogitlu says, "I hope..." is a better construction or as jacinta says, "I wish all my dreams...".  Nothing wrong with using the verb "to wish" along with the noun "wish" but it sounds somewhat odd to a native English speaker.

As far as the past subjunctive in English, it's mostly only used with "to be", so, "I wish all my wishes were to come true." is what sounds best.  Using the past subjunctive of "to come" sounds very strange to the native English speaker.

Hope this helps.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## suzzzenn

It should be:
I wish all my wishes would/could come true.  
I hope all my wishes will come true.


----------



## mazbook

Hola suzzzenn: I like "will" better, as it shows a much more postive attitude. 

Yako:  Puede decir "to come true" y no es incorrecto pero no suena "normal" para un anglohablante nativo.  Similar a la "can come true."(#4) por tsktsk.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Yako

Pues muchas gracias por la aclaración, *MAZBOOK. *

He leído tantas veces expresiones como "I wish you to be happy", "I wish you to live in peace", "I wish you to leave and never return", etc... , todas ellas traducidas por "deseo/quiero que...", que erróneamente asumí que la misma estructura sería válida para traducir "Deseo/quiero que todos mis sueños...". No esperaba que sonara tan mal a oídos de un angloparlante nativo.

En fin, muchas gracias de nuevo por tu tiempo. Me has sido de gran ayuda. Como siempre. ;-)

Un saludo.


----------



## suzzzenn

mazbook said:


> Hola suzzzenn: I like "will" better, as it shows a much more postive attitude.



I don't think will is correct after "wish". In general wishes follow the same pattern as contrafactual conditionals. Wishes about the present and future uses the past subjunctive. Wishes about the past use the past perfect or modal perfect. 

Present : I wish (that) I were in France 
             I wish that what she said were true.


Future:   I wish she would call
             I wish she could come tomorrow
             I wish he were going to be here next week. 

Past:     I wish he had called.
            I wish they could have come to Paris with us. 
            I wish I had spoken more French. 

Saludos!
Susan

Edit: OR..the infinitive form as others have offered above!
Another edit: This is true at least of AE. I think BE handles conditionals all a bit differently. I don't know all of their rules. If you have a textbook, check to see if it is AE or BE.


----------



## mazbook

No, no, no, Yako:





Yako said:


> Pues muchas gracias por la aclaración, *MAZBOOK. *
> 
> He leído tantas veces expresiones como "I wish _*for *_you to be happy", "I wish _*for *_you to live in peace", "I wish you to *would* leave and never return", "I wish _*for*_ you to leave..." es correcto pero también suena un poco extraño a mi. etc... , todas ellas traducidas por "deseo/quiero que...", que erróneamente asumí que la misma estructura sería válida para traducir "Deseo/quiero que todos mis sueños...". No esperaba que sonara tan mal a oídos de un angloparlante nativo.
> 
> En fin, muchas gracias de nuevo por tu tiempo. Me has sido de gran ayuda. Como siempre. ;-)
> 
> Un saludo.


Sus traducciones son absolutemente correctos pero sus oraciones en inglés son un poco incorrecto. Éste es la causa de su confusión.  "I wish _*for*_ all my wishes to come true." cierto es correcto y normal.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Yako

*MAZBOOK, *ahora sí que me has dejado completamente estupefacto. ¿También "I wish you to be happy" es incorrecto?. ¡Pero si es uno de los ejemplos de mi libro de gramática inglesa para la estructura de "acusativo + infinitivo con to"!. En serio, entre muchos otros ejemplos de dicha estrucura, como "I hate him to give orders", "I told her to wait" o "I want her to stay", en mi libro aparece precisamente la frase "I wish you to be happy".

_"Con los verbos de voluntad que expresan mandato, ruego, permiso, consejo, deseo y similares, y sus contrarios, prohibición, oposición, contrariedad o repulsa (to want, to *wish*, to like, to love, to tell, to ask, to order, to command, to bed, to expect, to advise, to allow/permit, to forbid, to invite y to persuade, entre otros) se emplea la contrucción nombre o pronombre en acusativo + infinitivo con to:"_

De verdad, ahora sí que no entiendo nada.


----------



## suzzzenn

Yako said:


> Pues muchas gracias por la aclaración, *MAZBOOK. *
> 
> He leído tantas veces expresiones como "I wish you to be happy" , "I wish you to live in peace" , "I wish you to leave and never return" , etc... , todas ellas traducidas por "deseo/quiero que...", que erróneamente asumí que la misma estructura sería válida para traducir "Deseo/quiero que todos mis sueños...". No esperaba que sonara tan mal a oídos de un angloparlante nativo.
> 
> En fin, muchas gracias de nuevo por tu tiempo. Me has sido de gran ayuda. Como siempre. ;-)
> 
> Un saludo.



All of those sentences are correct. They do sound a little formal. I would probably only use the infinitive structure in toasts, greeting cards, or if I were very, very angry.

Theses two sentences have a slightly diffeent meaning:


I wish you were happy. <-- This implies the speaker is not happy
I wish you to be happy. <-- This is just a general, formal sounding wish


----------



## jabogitlu

Agreed, they are perfect translations, but they're constructions that are not used regularly.

I wish for your happiness.
I hope you're happy (or, I hope you'll be happy.

I hope you live in peace.
I wish for your life to be peaceful.

I wish you'd leave and never return.


----------



## mazbook

suzzzenn said:


> Yako said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leído tantas veces expresiones como "I wish you to be happy" , "I wish you to live in peace" , "I wish you to leave and never return" , etc... , todas ellas traducidas por "deseo/quiero que...", que erróneamente asumí que la misma estructura sería válida para traducir "Deseo/quiero que todos mis sueños...". No esperaba que sonara tan mal a oídos de un angloparlante nativo.
> 
> 
> 
> All of those sentences are correct. They do sound a little formal. I would probably only use the infinitive structure in toasts, greeting cards, or if I were very, very angry.
Click to expand...

En la realidad, suzzzenn tiene razón.  Las oraciones son correctas pero no son normales.  *Posiblemente  *puede usar para un brindis *muy* formal.  ¡Perdóneme! por mi error «sus oraciones en inglés son un poco incorrecto.»  Pero cierto las *son*  incorrectas *en conversación normal*.





Yako said:


> *MAZBOOK, *ahora sí que me has dejado completamente estupefacto. ¿También "I wish you to be happy" es incorrecto?. ¡Pero si es uno de los ejemplos de mi libro de gramática inglesa para la estructura de "acusativo + infinitivo con to"!. En serio, entre muchos otros ejemplos de dicha estrucura, como "I hate him to give orders", "I told her to wait" _*OK*_ o "I want her to stay"_* OK*_, en mi libro aparece precisamente la frase "I wish you to be happy".
> 
> _"Con los verbos de voluntad que expresan mandato, ruego, permiso, consejo, deseo y similares, y sus contrarios, prohibición, oposición, contrariedad o repulsa (to want, to *wish*, to like, to love, to tell, to ask, to order, to command, to bed, to expect, to advise, to allow/permit, to forbid, to invite y to persuade, entre otros) se emplea la contrucción nombre o pronombre en acusativo + infinitivo con to:"_
> 
> De verdad, ahora sí que no entiendo nada.


"I hate _*for*_ him to give orders."  Creo, el problema es sólo con los verbos de deseos.  Puede decir, "wish for", "wish that", "hope that", "hope for", "pray for", "pray that", "hate for"(_un deseo negativo_)","desire that" pero la forma, "wish _+you/he/she/o nombre_ to +_verbo de acción_." no es una forma correcta en conversaciones/escritos normales con estos verbos.  Cierto, la regla en su libro sirve con otros verbos, por ejemplo, "want", "tell", y los otros tipos y los son absolutemente correctos.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## mazbook

Hola suzzzen:





suzzzenn said:


> I don't think will is correct after "wish". In general wishes follow the same pattern as contrafactual conditionals. Wishes about the present and future uses the past subjunctive. Wishes about the past use the past perfect or modal perfect.
> 
> Present : I wish (that) I were in France _tentative _
> I wish that what she said were true. _speculative
> "I wish (that) all my wishes (...) *will*_ _come true." present - projecting to the future - very positive and correct *in this sentence.  To see what I mean, break it into two sentences, "I'm going to make a wish. *_*My wishes will all come true*_*.*__*" or even better, "I wish, *_*'All my wishes will come true.'"*
> 
> Future:   I wish she would call _tentative - projecting a past action "She hasn't called." into the future._
> I wish she could come tomorrow _tentative/conditional_
> I wish he were going to be here next week. _tentative_
> 
> Past:     I wish he had called.
> I wish they could have come to Paris with us.
> I wish I had spoken more French.
> 
> Saludos!
> Susan
> 
> Edit: OR..the infinitive form as others have offered above!
> Another edit: This is true at least of AE. I think BE handles conditionals all a bit differently. I don't know all of their rules. If you have a textbook, check to see if it is AE or BE.


I agree with *everything* you say, but *in this sentence*, my editor's ear says that will is the better choice for normal AE.  "would" or "could" just sound too tentative (as subjunctives often are).

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## suzzzenn

mazbook said:


> Hola suzzzen:I agree with *everything* you say, but *in this sentence*, my editor's ear says that will is the better choice for normal AE. "would" or "could" just sound too tentative (as subjunctives often are).
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
Hola Mazbook, 

Well, let's just agree to disagree on this one. 

Saludos


----------



## Reina140

suzzzenn said:


> It should be:
> I wish all my wishes would/could come true.
> I hope all my wishes will come true.


 
I totally agree. The conditional sounds the best to me.

I wish all my wishes would come true.


----------



## Ivy29

Yako said:


> *MAZBOOK, *ahora sí que me has dejado completamente estupefacto. ¿También "I wish you to be happy" es incorrecto?. ¡Pero si es uno de los ejemplos de mi libro de gramática inglesa para la estructura de "acusativo + infinitivo con to"!. En serio, entre muchos otros ejemplos de dicha estrucura, como "I hate him to give orders", "I told her to wait" o "I want her to stay", en mi libro aparece precisamente la frase "I wish you to be happy".
> 
> _"Con los verbos de voluntad que expresan mandato, ruego, permiso, consejo, deseo y similares, y sus contrarios, prohibición, oposición, contrariedad o repulsa (to want, to *wish*, to like, to love, to tell, to ask, to order, to command, to bed, to expect, to advise, to allow/permit, to forbid, to invite y to persuade, entre otros) se emplea la contrucción nombre o pronombre en acusativo + infinitivo con to:"_
> 
> De verdad, ahora sí que no entiendo nada.


 
La razón del uso del infinitivo es que ciertos verbos  ( non-progressive verbs) no pueden ser seguidos sino por infinitivos como el caso de WISH.

Además, wish+clause
I wish (that) I were a better driver.
I wish (that) the snow would stay forever
It expresses regret that things are not different, and refers to situations that are UNREAL, impossible or unlikely.
For things that seem possible in the furure. We often use HOPE in this sense.
I hope you pass the exam
I hope yopu feel better tomorrow.

WISH + that  clause. TENSES.

For present or future meanings
I wish I spoke French
I wish I had a yacht
I wish tomorrow were Sunday
All the staff wish you weren't leaving so soon.

FOR PAST WISHES :
PAST PERFECT

I wish you hadn't said that.
Now she wishes she had gone to university.
Ivy29


----------

